# Relocation to Rhodes



## bubbabean (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone
After our 10th Year of visiting Rhodes we are seriously wanting to moves to Rhodes.
We always holiday near Pefkos and have spent up to a month at a time on the island.
We have 2 children(one 3yr old & one 11yr old)
We have literally just come back from holiday where we where told it is getting near on impossible for English to get work, Is this the case?
We really need any contact details for places we can talk to about renting a property as we currently on our own home in UK and do not want to sell just yet.
Any advise is more than welcome alongside any job hints and opportuniuties.
Both myself and husband have restaurant and bar skills but are willing to try anything.
All Advise welcome, Many thanks for reading

Michelle


----------

